# Pieter Verstohlen



## Sacred Feth (Jan 13, 2011)

For those who have read _Sword of Justice_ and maybe _Sword of Vengeance_, both by Chris Wraight, am I the only one who would like to see him again in another novel? I personally found him to be the most interesting character in both novels and he is easily my favourite over both Schwarzhelm and Helborg.

Maybe just wishful thinking...


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

No I find him interesting as well, and would really like to see a novel which delves into his past more than the memories do. Not sure if they go into more detail in _Sword of Vengeance_, not to far in it yet. (And I do so hope not to see any spoilers of any kind in this thread. That won't be very fun.)


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I preferred him to the Witch hunter from the _Witch hunter_ novels. There might be several problems, but I'd definitely be interested in reading more about him


----------

